# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Τελείωσε...

## νου

Καλησπέρα σας!

Τον έχασα για πάντα! Μεγαλώσαμε μαζί, δεθήκαμε, αγαπηθήκαμε. Όλη μας η ζωή ήταν γεμάτη από δικούς μας κώδικες. 13 χρόνια κοινής ζωής. Τα 10 χρόνια, ένα ανέμελο ζευγάρι που ζούσε την ζωή, την ρουφούσε. Παντού μαζί, πιασμένοι χέρι χέρι. Τα επόμενα 3 χρόνια παντρεμένοι. Και σχεδόν τα 2 τελευταία χρόνια σε διάσταση. Το σύνολο: 15 χρόνια. 

Η ζωή παίζει τα πιο περίεργα παιχνίδια. Παντρευτήκαμε ξεκινώντας έναν καινούργιο κύκλο. Που είχε όνειρα. Εκεί όμως ξεκίνησαν οι δυσκολίες. Δεν έχει νόημα να τις αναφέρω. Λίγο πολύ όλα όσα συμβαίνουν στα περισσότερα ζευγάρια. Και τότε αποφάσισα πως πρέπει να αλλάξουμε ρότα και να πάρει ο καθένας διαφορετικό δρόμο. Και τον πλήγωσα. Και πληγωνόμουν κι εγώ που αποφάσιζα να χωρίσουμε. Ήμασταν και οι δύο πληγωμένοι, όμως εγώ έβλεπα πως έτσι έπρεπε να γίνει. Περάσαμε επίπονες διαδικασίες μέχρι να γίνει τελικά ο χωρισμός. Γιατί έμοιαζε απίστευτος. Ήλπιζε. Και όταν έκλεισε η πόρτα πίσω μου κι έφυγε, έκλαψα. Και ήξερα πως έκλαιγε κι αυτός.

Προσπάθησα να φτιάξω τη ζωή μου από την αρχή και ήλπιζα το ίδιο και γι αυτόν. Δεν χωρίσαμε σαν εχθροί, αγαπιόμασταν πάντα. Μιλούσαμε, συναντιόμασταν, ήμασταν καλά να ξέρουμε πως κι ο άλλος είναι καλά. Δεν ήμασταν όμως. Κι οι δύο θέλαμε μέσα μας να είμαστε πάλι μαζί. Διαζύγιο δεν παίρναμε. Όμως οι καταστάσεις της ζωής δε μας αφήνουν πάντα να κάνουμε αυτό που θέλουμε. Ούτε εδώ θέλω να πω λεπτομέρειες.

Πέρασε ένας μήνας από τότε που έφυγε για πάντα. Μια νύχτα... με τη μηχανή, έχασε τη ζωή του από άγνωστες μέχρι τώρα αιτίες. Ένα παληκάρι 38 χρονών, ένα πλάσμα πανέμορφο, με ένα τεράστιο χαμόγελο, έσβησε. Έτσι ξαφνικά, σε μια στιγμή, με τον πιο βίαιο τρόπο.

Και δεν μπόρεσα να του πω ότι τον αγαπώ. Η μητέρα του μου είπε, πως ποτέ δε με ξεπέρασε. Τον έβλεπε να κλαίει, να πενθεί. Λίγες μέρες πριν φύγει από τη ζωή, μου είπε πως τίποτα δεν του πάει καλά κι έφυγε βιαστικά. Κι εγώ τον κοίταξα αμίλητη. Ήμουν σκληρή, γιατί έπρεπε να ακολουθήσω την βολικότητα που μου προσέφερε η νέα μου ζωή και να απαρνηθώ την καρδιά μου.

Φταίω. Φταίω γιατί τον άφησα να παλεύει μόνος του, ενώ τον αγαπούσα. Φταίω γιατί νόμιζα πως θα ήταν πάντα εδώ στην γη, ενώ αποδείχτηκε το αντίθετο και με τον χειρότερο τρόπο. Φταίω γιατί δεν είχα τα κότσια να του πω, γύρνα κοντά μου. Τίποτα δεν θα γινόταν αν ήταν ξανά κοντά μου. Τουλάχιστον, όχι τώρα, όχι ακόμα. Και πονάω αφόρητα. Πέθανε ένα κομμάτι μου. Ότι είμαι, είμαι γιατί έζησα μαζί του όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Μαζί του ζυμώθηκα και έγινα γυναίκα. Κι όμως τον απαρνήθηκα και τον άφησα να φύγει πικραμένος από μένα.

Τώρα πια δεν θυμάμαι τα δύσκολα και τα ενοχλητικά. Μόνο τα υπέροχα και με πονάνε σαν μαχαίρια. Και κάθε λεπτό, ότι κι αν κάνω, ότι κι αν λέω, είναι δεμένο μαζί του. Μόνο που αυτό δεν το σκεφτόμουν πριν. Τώρα το ανακαλύπτω και πονάω ακόμα πιο πολύ.

Μου λείπει εγωιστικά. Αλλά, ας ζούσε, κι ας μην τον ξανάβλεπα ποτέ!

----------


## Sofia

νου,

καλως ήρθες :Smile: 

Λυπαμαι πραγματικα που ζεις κατι τοσο βαρυ, ασχημο κ γεματο πονο. Μια τοσο σημαντικη απωλεια, απο εναν τοσο σημαντικο ανθρωπο της ζωης σου. Δεν εχω να σου πω τίποτα, γιατι νομιζω πώς τίποτα δεν μπορει να απαλυνει τον πονο σου, ισως προς το παρον τουλαχιστον.

Το μονο που θα θελα να σου πω, ειναι πώς οι σκεψεις του τυπου \"αν δεν χωριζαμε ολα θα ταν καλα\", το ξερεις πιστευω μεσα σου πως δεν στεκουν. Κανεις μας δεν μπορει να προδιαγραψει το μελλον ουτε του ιδιου μας του εαυτου, ουτε κανενος αλλου με τις αποφασεις που λαμβανουμε κατα καιρους ή με οποιον αλλο τροπο.

Ευχομαι καλη δυναμη.

----------


## mstrouf

κουράγιο νου, δεν φταις εσυ που η ζωή έδειξε την άσχημη πλευρά της. ήξερε πως τον αγαπάς, όπως ήξερες κ συ για εκείνον. το τι σας ένωνε κ τι σας χώριζε το ξέρεις μέσα σου, τίποτα δεν αλλάζει το πεπρωμένο, μην κατηγορείς άδικα τον εαυτό σου. προσπάθησε κ συνέχισε τη ζωή σου με όσα έμαθες, με όσα σε δίδαξε κ εκείνος, αυτο μένει, τίποτα άλλο. να είσαι καλά!

----------


## νου

Δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν ήξερε πως τον αγαπάω. Τον πρόδωσα και τώρα το πληρώνω. Του είχα φερθεί σκληρά, ακόμα κι αν μέσα μου πληγωνόμουν που ακύρωνα τη μέχρι τώρα μου ζωή. Εκείνος περίμενε μια μόνο λέξη για να ξαναρχίσουμε και με συγχωρούσε για όλα. Εγώ ήμουν η αμείλικτη. Πονάω γιατί τον άφησα να φύγει από τη ζωή πικραμένος από μένα. Δεν ξέρω πως θα μπορέσω να με συγχωρήσω ποτέ. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό το βάρος θα με ακολουθεί για πάντα. Δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να ξαναδοθώ πια, αν θα μπορέσω να ξαναχαρώ πια με όλο μου το είναι.

Μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο να σκέφτομαι πως βρίσκεται μέσα στη γη. Θα μου πείτε, δεν είναι εκεί. Εγώ όμως έτσι τον ήξερα. Μέσα από τη μορφή του έβλεπα την ψυχή του. Τώρα τι να δω; Φωτογραφίες και αναμνήσεις μόνο. Από μία ζωή που αρνήθηκα και που δε μπορώ να τη γυρίσω πίσω. Κι αυτό, που δε μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα πια, με σκοτώνει κάθε μέρα.

----------


## RainAndWind

Τα συλλυπητήριά μου για τον χαμό του ανθρώπου σου.Εύχομαι,αφού περάσουν τα στάδια του πένθους,να τον θυμάσαι με αγάπη και να συνειδητοποιήσεις πως στην τελική μόνο αυτό μένει από το πέρασμά μας στη ζωή.
Έχεις πολλές ενοχές,αλλά θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να τις χειριστείς κι αυτές,για να μη σε κρατήσει πίσω στο παρελθόν ένα γεγονός που ήταν έξω από σένα,όπως ένα ατύχημα.Όχι,δεν έφταιγες εσύ που τον άφησες,το ατύχημα θα μπορούσε να είχε συμβεί και αν ήσασταν ακόμη μαζί κι ευτυχισμένοι στη σχέση σας.Ήταν σύμπτωση και να το δεις έτσι,ρεαλιστικά,για να απαλλαγείς από ενοχές που δεν έχουν παρά κακό να σου κάνουν.
Γράφεις πως πια δεν θυμάσαι παρά τα καλά.Αυτό δε σημαίνει πως τα κακά δεν υπήρχαν όμως,απλά τώρα τα διαγράφεις για να μπορείς να αυτοτιμωρείσαι μέσω των ενοχών.Άνθρωποι χωρίζουν,δεν έχει να κάνει με τη ζωή και το θάνατο του καθενός,έχει να κάνει με την πραγματικότητα των ανθρώπινων σχέσεων.Τέλειωσε,αλλά για σένα η ζωή δεν σταματάει εδώ,χρειάζεσαι όμως χρόνο για να τα φέρεις μέσα σου σε λογαριασμό,τις μνήμες,τον πόνο που φέρει ο θάνατος,τον φόβο και τις τύψεις.Κάποια στιγμή θα το κάνεις.Ούτε ο πρώην σου σύζυγος έφταιγε,ούτε εσύ.Ήταν μία τραγική σύμπτωση,ένα χτύπημα και μία ανατροπή ξαφνική δεδομένων που θεωρούμε συχνά αναλλοίωτα και δεν τα έχουμε κατά νου,αλλά αποτελούν κι αυτά κάποιες φορές μέρος της ζωής.Κλάψε,θρήνησε,είναι δικαίωμά σου αυτό,έχασες κάποιον που αποτέλεσε μέρος της πορείας σου στον κόσμο,αλλά μην σε στήνεις σε κανέναν τοίχο που κατασκευάζεις,γιατί δεν είχες να κάνεις εσύ με τον θάνατό του,δεν τον σκότωσες εσύ,ούτε και μπορούσες να τον σώσεις επίσης.

----------


## νου

Σας ευχαριστώ για την συμπαράστασή σας, πραγματικά.

Κινδυνεύω να χάσω και την παρούσα μου ζωή. Δεν ξέρω πως μπορώ να χειριστώ καταστάσεις. Αυτή η απώλεια τα έχει σκεπάσει όλα, με αποτέλεσμα να πληγώνω και άλλους ανθρώπους. Είμαι εδώ και κάποιο διάστημα με κάποιον άλλο άνθρωπο, ο οποίος με αγαπάει πραγματικά και προσπαθεί να με στηρίξει όχι μόνο συναισθηματικά αλλά και επαγγελματικά. Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχει ανοίξει ένας νέος ορίζοντας που μπορεί να καθορίσει όλη μου την υπόλοιπη ζωή. Και τώρα πάγωσαν όλα. Και νιώθω πίεση. Δεν θέλω κανένα χάδι και καμία αγκαλιά και έτσι όπως πάω θα χάσω και αυτά που έχω.

----------


## Empneustns

ε αμα ειναι να σε στηριξει και επαγγελματικα μη τον χασεις,κριμα ειναι  :Wink: 
νοιωσε τον θρηνο βαθια μεσα σου,γιατι πολλα πραγματα στη ζωη επαναλαμβανονται...τουλαχι τον να ξερεις τι θα κανεις την αλλη φορα ...

----------


## Sofia

Δεν ξερω: ισως ο θανατος ή μια τετοια απωλεια να ειναι αφορμη ωστε να διαπιστωσει ο καθενας μας, ποσο αναλωσιμος ειναι. Και οτι βεβαια κανεις μας δεν εξαιρειται. Απο την αλλη, διαβαζω αυτα που φοβασαι για το μελλον. Ομως στο παρον, αληθεια τί περιμενεις? Να μην αισθανεσαι τίποτα, να μην πονας ή να μην στεναχωριεσαι? Ή να πονας \"μετρημενα\"? Τόσο οσο?Δεν ξερω αν γινεται. Πιθανοτατα κ να γινεται. Εμενα μου μοιαζει πώς ο πονος τουλαχιστον στο παρον ειναι αναποφευκτος. Κ επισης νομιζω πώς καθε ανθρωπος που ειναι διπλα σου, μπορει να το καταλαβει κ να το αποδεχτει.

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> ε αμα ειναι να σε στηριξει και επαγγελματικα μη τον χασεις,κριμα ειναι 
> νοιωσε τον θρηνο βαθια μεσα σου,γιατι πολλα πραγματα στη ζωη επαναλαμβανονται...τουλαχι τον να ξερεις τι θα κανεις την αλλη φορα ...


???

Εμπνευστή, αυτό που συνέβη στον άνθρωπο αυτό που πονάει τόσο, θα μπορούσε να συμβεί στον καθένα μας, σε σένα, σε μένα, σε όλους, πχ ακόμα και μετά από μια λογομαχία με κάποιο αγαπημένο μας πρόσωπο να μην το ξαναδούμε. Ποτέ.
Η ζωή δεν ειναι δεδομένη για κανέναν, ούτε για μας ούτε για αυτούς που αγαπάμε. Και ναι, μπορέι να αγαπάμε κάποιον που για κάποιους λόγους δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε πια σύντροφοι μαζί του. Αλλά εξακολουθούμε να τον αγαπάμε και να πονάμε με τον πόνο του που δεν έχει τη σχέση μαζί μας.
Αν μένουμε επειδή εκείνος το θέλει τότε σκοτώνουμε εμάς. Όποιος δεν το έχει ζήσει δεν μπορεί να το καταλάβει και κρίνει τόσο εύκολα!

----------


## anwnimi

vou,
πόνεσε, κλάψε για αυτόν τον άνθρωπο που αγαπάς και που παντα θα είναι ένα κομμάτι του εαυτού σου, της ζωής σου.

Αλλά μην πονάς για λάθος λόγους. Δε φταις εσύ για ότι έγινε. Θα μπορούσε να συμβεί στον καθένα. Και ο χωρισμός σας δεν αποτελεί καμιά αιτία.

Είναι πολύ δύσκολο αυτό που περνάς.
Καλή δύναμη σου εύχομαι και γω...
Και μην απομακρύνεις ανθρώπους που νοιάζονται για αυτό που περνάς. Αν το νιώθεις, ζήτα χρόνο, ζήτα μοναξιά όποτε τη χρειάζεσαι. Αλλά μη κόβεις δεσμούς εν βρασμώ συναισθήματος.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by νου_
> 
> 
> Μια νύχτα... με τη μηχανή, έχασε τη ζωή του από άγνωστες μέχρι τώρα αιτίες.


απο την μια φταις,
απο την αλλη ειναι αγνωστες οι αιτιες.

Η φταις εσυ η δεν φταις και τα δυο μαζι δεν γινεται.
Θλιβερο το συμβαν, λογικη η ελλειψη (15 χρονια ειναι μια ζωη....)
αλλα η πραγματικοτητα ειναι αυτη που γνωριζεις.

Επειδη αναγκαστικα θα συνεχισεις την ζωη σου,
(ασχετως αν εσυ εδεσες τους δεικτες των ρολογιων)
και τα λεπτα θα περνουν, 
ειναι χρησιμο να ζητησεις υποστηριξη ειδικου και σε συνδυασμο με την τωρινη σου σχεση να δεις πως θα οργανωσεις την ζωη σου με τα νεα δεδομενα.


Επειδη φανταζομαι οτι νιωθεις τελειως αποσυντονισμενη, κινησου αμεσα, ειναι κριμα να βασανιζεσαι κατα αυτον τον τροπο.



ΥΓ....... σχετικα με το τιτλο που εβαλες,
οταν τελειωνει κατι, στην συνεχεια αρχιζει κατι αλλο.
Υπομονη για να αρχισει λοιπον.

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> ε αμα ειναι να σε στηριξει και επαγγελματικα μη τον χασεις,κριμα ειναι 
> νοιωσε τον θρηνο βαθια μεσα σου,γιατι πολλα πραγματα στη ζωη επαναλαμβανονται...τουλαχι τον να ξερεις τι θα κανεις την αλλη φορα ...
> 
> ...


γιατι κατι δεν μου κολλαει ανωνυμη σε ολα αυτα; .....
ας πει και τις αλλες λεπτομερειες,που δεν την συμφερει να ακουσουμε...

----------


## krino

ωπα.... πλακωσανε τα δικαστηρια......

----------


## νου

Δεν με συμφέρει; Τι θα πει δεν με συμφέρει; Εγώ πρώτη από όλους καταδικάζω τον εαυτό μου για τις προηγούμενες λάθος επιλογές μου. Η τελευταία μου επιλογή με τον άνθρωπο που με στηρίζει επαγγελματικά και συναισθηματικά, δεν αφορά κανένα αφεντικό που ίσως νομίζεις, εμπνευστη. Προέκυψε τους τελευταίους μήνες. Ολόκληρη η ζωή μου βασίζεται σε ένα όνειρο και έχω δώσει τίμιο αγώνα γι αυτό. Και αυτό το όνειρο μπορεί να γίνει πραγματικότητα αλλά δεν πουλήθηκα σε κανέναν. Γι αυτό τουλάχιστον είμαι σίγουρη.

Όμως δεν ήρθα εδώ για να απολογηθώ. Ούτε όλα αυτά ακυρώνουν τον πόνο που αισθάνομαι. Η ανώνυμη περιέγραψε ακριβώς την πραγματικότητα.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Οι πληγές θα απαλύνουν με τον καιρό,δεν σε βοηθά σε τιποτα να χρεώνεις στον εαυτό σου τον χαμό ενος αγαπημένου..
Μην εχεις ενοχες επειδη δεν ησουν πια ερωτευμένη μαζι του, τον αγαπούσες με κάποιον άλλο τρόπο.
Μόνο αν πραγματικα πιστεύεις οτι δεν έπρεπε να κρύβεις αυτα που νιώθεις,τότε πάρε μια γενναία αποφαση.Απο δω και στο εξής να εκφράζεις αυτα που αισθάνεσαι και εχεις την ευκαιρία με τον τωρινό σου σύντροφο να μη κάνεις το ιδιο..

----------


## Θεοφανία

νου....μήπως αυτό που νιώθεις τώρα έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός πως αυτός ο άνθρωπος χάθηκε και τα έχεις κάνει τεράστια στο μυαλό σου?
Ξέρεις γιατί στο λέω? Από τη μια θρηνείς και από την άλλη έχεις συνεχίσει τη ζωή σου με κάποιον άλλο με τον οποίο είστε ακόμη αζί.
Μήπως όλο αυτό είναι τύψεις και τίποτε άλλο?
Ξέρεις γιατί στο λέω? Έβαλα τον εαυτό μου να σκεφτει πως θα ήμουν και πως θα ένιωθα αν ένας πρώην μου που είχα ξεπεράσει, έφευγε απ τη ζωή.
Θα τρελαινόμουν. Ενδεχομένως θα σκεφτόμουν και θα βίωνα όλα αυτά που βιώνεις εσύ.
Όμως, αν αγαπούσα πραγματικά κάποιον, δεν θα συνέχιζα τη ζωή μου με κάποιον άλλο.
Και όσο για το αν κάποιος έκανε κάτι πάνω στην πίεση και τη φρίκη του για σένα, αυτό δεν ισχύει. Εμείς καθορίζουμε τη ζωη μας. Κανείς άλλος.

----------


## νου

Δεν ξεπερνιούνται εύκολα 13 χρόνια κοινής ζωής. Ούτε η αγάπη πεθαίνει, ότι καινούργιο κι αν σου φέρουν οι νέες καταστάσεις. Και πίστεψέ με, είναι πραγματική. Ο θρήνος μπορεί κάλλιστα να σου τσακίζει την καρδιά, ανεξάρτητα από το ποιος είναι δίπλα σου και σε στηρίζει. Όμως μένεις αν έχεις δει ότι ο άνθρωπος αυτός αξίζει. Μόνο που ακόμα δε μπορώ να του δώσω τίποτα, γιατί είμαι εκεί...

----------


## researcher

νου


πολυς πονος μπορει να εμπεριεχθει σε ενα τετοιο φριχτο γεγονος

πιο πολυ ομως τι σε πονα?

εχεις ενοχες οτι το προκαλεσες εμμεσως εσυ?

οτι θα μπορουσες να μη τον χωρισεις?

οτι ησουν αδικη μαζι του?

τι απο ολα αυτα?

μπορει και τιποτα

αλλα ξεκαθαρα αν ρωτησεις τον εαυτο σου τι θα απαντουσες?


ποιο ειναι το σημειο που σε πονα περισσοτερο απο την ολη κατασταση?

----------


## νου

Το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ αυτό που ρώτησες researcher. Γιατί από τη στιγμή που έγινε το γεγονός έχω περάσει από διαφορετικές φάσεις που ανακυκλώνονται. Τις πρώτες μέρες δε μπορούσα να το πιστέψω. Είχα μία τεράστια άρνηση. Μετά ξεκίνησαν οι ενοχές κι έλεγα πως όλα τα στραβά θα τα διορθώναμε αν μπορούσε να έρθει ξανά στη ζωή και πως δεν με νοιάζει να θυσιάσω το οτιδήποτε. Το μη αναστρέψιμο όμως μου έσκιζε την καρδιά. Μετά σκεφτόμουν το πόσο ζωντανός και χαμογελαστός άνθρωπος ήταν, μέσα από όλες μου τις αναμνήσεις και με πονούσε αφόρητα που δεν θα μπορέσει ποτέ ξανά να κάνει τις εκδρομές του, να έχει τους φίλους του, να ζει. Έβρεχε κι εγώ σκεφτόμουν, τι δουλειά έχει εκεί μέσα μόνος του. Έβγαινε λιακάδα και δε μπορούσα να τη βλέπω γιατί δε μπορεί να την χαρεί. Έβλεπα τον κόσμο στον δρόμο να συνεχίζει αυτό που έκανε πάντα, την συνέχεια της ζωής κι έκλαιγα μέσα στις τράπεζες, στα πάρκα, έξω από τα σινεμά, γιατί δεν είναι εδώ. Γιατί λείπει από όλα. Και όλα αυτά διαδέχονται ξανά το ένα το άλλο. Μετά ξεκίνησαν τα χιλιάδες αν. Αν δεν είχαμε χωρίσει θα ζούσε, αν ερχόταν εδώ και δεν πήγαινε εκείνο το βράδυ στο σπίτι της μητέρας του θα ζούσε, αν είχε φύγει πέντε λεπτά αργότερα θα ζούσε, αν δεν είχε πάρει μηχανή θα ζούσε. Μόνο να ζούσε, τίποτα άλλο. Ο θάνατός του καθεαυτός και το ότι στερήθηκε την ζωή που είχε ακόμα να του δώσει πολλά, αυτό είναι που με πονάει περισσότερο από όλα. Μερικές φορές ξαναέρχονται οι ενοχές και με πιάνει μια τεράστια απελπισία και παραλογίζομαι. Αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος που έγραψα εκείνη την στιγμή το πρώτο μου ποστ. Ένοιωθα πως πρέπει να μιλήσω, να γράψω την απελπισία μου και να την μοιραστώ ακόμα και με ανθρώπους που δεν γνωρίζω. Και είναι περίεργο το πως εναλλάσσονται τα συναισθήματά μου από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη και πως είναι όλα μαζί αλλά κάποιο από αυτά υπερισχύει την κάθε στιγμή για να το διαδεχτεί μετά κάποιο άλλο.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> Θα τρελαινόμουν. Ενδεχομένως θα σκεφτόμουν και θα βίωνα όλα αυτά που βιώνεις εσύ.
> Όμως, αν αγαπούσα πραγματικά κάποιον, δεν θα συνέχιζα τη ζωή μου με κάποιον άλλο.


Mπορει ετσι να ειναι. Κ μπορει ετσι να εκανες. Κ ισως οχι. Οπως κ να χει ομως, το βρισκω αδικο το να βαζουμε καποιον τριτο να τσεκαρει τα συναισθηματα του κ την γνησιοτητα τους, με βαση την δικη μας πορεια.

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by νου_
> Δεν με συμφέρει; Τι θα πει δεν με συμφέρει; Εγώ πρώτη από όλους καταδικάζω τον εαυτό μου για τις προηγούμενες λάθος επιλογές μου. Η τελευταία μου επιλογή με τον άνθρωπο που με στηρίζει επαγγελματικά και συναισθηματικά, δεν αφορά κανένα αφεντικό που ίσως νομίζεις, εμπνευστη. Προέκυψε τους τελευταίους μήνες. Ολόκληρη η ζωή μου βασίζεται σε ένα όνειρο και έχω δώσει τίμιο αγώνα γι αυτό. Και αυτό το όνειρο μπορεί να γίνει πραγματικότητα αλλά δεν πουλήθηκα σε κανέναν. Γι αυτό τουλάχιστον είμαι σίγουρη.
> 
> Όμως δεν ήρθα εδώ για να απολογηθώ. Ούτε όλα αυτά ακυρώνουν τον πόνο που αισθάνομαι. Η ανώνυμη περιέγραψε ακριβώς την πραγματικότητα.


τελικα ποια ονειρα εχουν σημασια;ποια ονειρα εχουν πραγματικη αξια...το ονειρο σου διελυσε ενα αλλο ονειρο σου,γιατι ηταν αντικρουωμενα.απλα το δευτερο ονειρο το ειχες καταχτησει,και νομιζες πως θα το ειχες παντα διπλα σου.αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι,και τωρα το μαθαινεις.βασικα θα επρεπε να ησουν ευτυχισμενη,η ζωη σου παει μια χαρα,εισαι με εναν αντρα που τον θελεις(υποτιθεται,για αυτο εφυγες απο τον αλλον),οποτε ,τι ειναι αυτο που δεν κολλαει ....
το οτι νοιωθεις ετσι για εμενα ειναι καλο,σημαινει πως ακομα υπαρχει ψυχη μεσα σου.
και αυτο που βιωνεις ειναι ενα σκληρο μαθημα της ζωης,γιατι οι αποφασεις δεν ειναι διακοπτακια,υποκρυπτουν συναισθηματικες αλληλουχιες,που αν δεν τις προσεξεις ικανοιποιεις τα ονειρα ,αλλα αυτες μενουν κενες.
φιλεναδα,δεν υπαρχει ευκολος τροπος,οτι και να πουμε εδω οσα ελαφρυντικα να δωθουν,τα βραδια σου εσυ τα ξερεις,τις σκεψεις σου και τα συναισθηματα σου.
και οσο δεν αποδεχεσαι το τι εκανες και δικαιολογεις τον εαυτο σου ηρεμια δεν προκειται να βρεις.
και οταν λεω τι εκανες δεν εννοω οτι ησουν η αιτια που πεθανε το παλικαρι.
αλλου βασιζονται οι ενοχες σου και το ξερεις πολυ καλα ...
και ναι,θα πονεσεις και θα πονεσεις πολυ ,οπως εχουν πονεσει πολλα ατομα εδω μεσα για πολλα θεματα.
παρτο αποφαση,κανε τις κριτικες σου,χαρακτηρισε τον εαυτο σου και μετα προχωρα με το φορτιο σου ,οπως ολοι κουβαλαν το δικο τους.
οι μονοι ανθρωποι που δεν εχουν φορτιο ειναι τα παιδακια,και ακομα και για αυτα παιζεται το θεμα ....

----------


## νου

Ενώ δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι γιατί τα όνειρα δεν ήταν αντικρουόμενα, ούτε θυσίασα το ένα για να αποκτήσω το άλλο, αποδέχομαι όλα όσα έκανα και προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να συγχωρήσω τον εαυτό μου, ελπίζοντας να μπορέσω να συνεχίσω με το βαρύ φορτίο μου. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## γιώτα2

Κοίτα εαν υπήρχε πρόβλημα δεν θα είχατε χωρίσει και δεν θα συνέχιζες την ζωή σου.Το ότι περνάς περίοδο πένθους, το ότι αγαπούσες αυτόν τον άνθρωπο σε κάνει να υποφέρεις ακόμη περισσότερο.Εαν συνέβει το μοιραίο δεν φταίς εσύ και δεν είσαι Θεός να μαντέψεις το τι επρόκειτο να συμβεί.Πριν 4 χρόνια πέθανε η αγαπημένη μου εξαδέλφη, η οποία αντιμετώπιζε πρόβλημα με τα κιλά της.Ποτέ κανείς δεν της είχε πεί μια καλή κουβέντα για την εμφάνιση και την απέρριταν ακόμη και οι γονείς με το να της λένε ότι το μόνο που της αρέσει είναι το φαγητό και ότι είναι χοντρή.Φυσικά δεν είχε καλύτερη αντμετώπιση απο τον άνδρα της.Αποφάσισε λοιπόν δίχως να πεί σε κανέναν τίποτε εκτός της κόρης της, να πάει να βάλει δακτύλιο ή παράκαμψη, πάντως να χειρουργηθεί για να αντιμετωπίσει το πρόβλημα της και την άλλη μέρα της επεμβάσεως απο λάθος του γιατρού πέθανε ,σε μια απο τις μεγαλύτερες κλινικές της Αθήνας.Λίγες ημέρες πριν το γεγονός ζήτησε να συναντηθούμε και ήταν περίεργη.Ενώ πάντα έδειχνε η δυνατή η σκληρή, μου είπε πως νιώθει συναισθηματικό κενό.Την κοίταξα και σκέφτηκα έχει ωραία μάτια όμως αλλά αν και ήθελα να της το πω δεν μίλησα.Αντίθετα η ίδια που ήταν 10 χρόνια μεγαλύτερή μου , πάντα με αποκαλούσε το κοριτσάκι της πάντα μου έλεγε τόσο όμορφα λόγια.Οταν την έχασα ένιωσα τόσες τύψεις γιατί δεν είπα αυτό που σκέφτηκα.Ποτέ δεν είχε ακούσει κάτι θετικό για την εμφάνισή της.Αυτό που συνέβη με σένα είναι απείρως τραγικότερο, αλλά να ξέρεις πως δεν ευθύνεσαι.Θα πενθήσεις γιατί μόνο έτσι θα συνέλθεις είναι κάτι φυσικό.Οπως λένε ο χρόνος είναι ο καλύτερος γιατρός.Μην σε παρασύρει το συναίσθημα ότι φταίς και χάσεις την δική σου ζωή.Είναι εξ άλλου τόσο νωπό ακόμη.

----------


## νου

Και ναι... πέρασαν σχεδόν δυόμισι χρόνια μετά από το τραγικό συμβάν που σημάδεψε για πάντα τη ζωή μου. Είχα πολύ καιρό να μπω στο φόρουμ και να σας μιλήσω. Έχω αγωνιστεί πολύ όλο αυτό το διάστημα και συνεχίζω να αγωνίζομαι, όμως με μεγαλύτερη ψυχραιμία. Επαγγελματικά προχώρησα (βρήκα δημιουργική διέξοδο), χώρισα λίγες μέρες μετά το τελευταίο μου ποστ από εκείνον τον άνθρωπο με τον οποίο ήμουν μαζί (δεν έφταιγε σε τίποτα ο χριστιανός, όμως εγώ έπρεπε να επαναπροσδιοριστώ και αυτές είναι διαδικασίες που θέλουν δουλειά με τον εαυτό σου και μόνο) αποδέχτηκα τον εαυτό μου με τα λάθη του και σήκωσα τις ευθύνες μου μέχρι εκεί που μου αναλογούσαν, χωρίς να μου "χρυσώσω το χάπι". Βρήκα μια ισορροπία, διαφορετικά δεν θα επιβίωνα. Μου λείπει ακόμα και μάλιστα πολύ, είναι φορές που η απώλεια είναι αβάσταχτη και ο πόνος οξύς, όμως άρχισα να συνηθίζω να ζω μαζί του. 
Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς το γιατί και το πώς, όμως όλα αυτά μου έμαθαν να αγαπάω τους ανθρώπους, να δείχνω κατανόηση και επιείκια, να χαρίζω το χαμόγελό μου αφειδώς, να αποφεύγω ευγενικά ό,τι προσπαθεί να με βλάψει, να αγκαλιάζω τρυφερά ολες τις στιγμές και τα συναισθήματά τους, είτε όμορφα ειναι αυτά είτε λυπηρά, να ζω αυτό που μου δίνεται την κάθε στιγμή. 
Και να προχωρώ μέχρι να τον ξανασυναντήσω. Δε μπορώ να ξέρω αν αυτή είναι μια πραγματική ή μια φρούδα ελπίδα. Αν είναι πραγματική, η χαρά θα είναι τεράστια. Αν όλα τελειώνουν, δεν θα είμαι εκεί για να απογοητευθώ. Δεν ξέρω αν στο μέλλον θα βρεθεί κάποιος καινούργιος σύντροφος, όμως η πληγή που χαράχτηκε μέσα μου όσο κι αν επουλωθεί, θα αφήσει ένα σημάδι - παράσημο που με έκανε καλύτερο άνθρωπο για τον συνάνθρωπο.

----------


## elis

θα στο πω όσο πιο τρελλά μπορώ για να μην θεωρήσεις ότι σε πρόσβαλώ το σύμπαν ενέκρινε την αγάπη σου με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο αλλά εσυ κοίταξεσ τον εαυτό σου η τιμωρία σου είναι αυτό που βιώνεις τώρα κ δυνατή να φανείς το σύμπαν θα σου βάλει κ άλλη τρικλοποδιά :-)

----------


## agathi

> θα στο πω όσο πιο τρελλά μπορώ για να μην θεωρήσεις ότι σε πρόσβαλώ το σύμπαν ενέκρινε την αγάπη σου με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο αλλά εσυ κοίταξεσ τον εαυτό σου η τιμωρία σου είναι αυτό που βιώνεις τώρα κ δυνατή να φανείς το σύμπαν θα σου βάλει κ άλλη τρικλοποδιά :-)


....μίλησε ο Coelho.

----------


## νου

> θα στο πω όσο πιο τρελλά μπορώ για να μην θεωρήσεις ότι σε πρόσβαλώ το σύμπαν ενέκρινε την αγάπη σου με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο αλλά εσυ κοίταξεσ τον εαυτό σου η τιμωρία σου είναι αυτό που βιώνεις τώρα κ δυνατή να φανείς το σύμπαν θα σου βάλει κ άλλη τρικλοποδιά :-)


Κι εσύ πώς το ξέρεις;

----------


## aikaterini

> θα στο πω όσο πιο τρελλά μπορώ για να μην θεωρήσεις ότι σε πρόσβαλώ το σύμπαν ενέκρινε την αγάπη σου με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο αλλά εσυ κοίταξεσ τον εαυτό σου η τιμωρία σου είναι αυτό που βιώνεις τώρα κ δυνατή να φανείς το σύμπαν θα σου βάλει κ άλλη τρικλοποδιά :-)


μα τι λες στη κοπελα? ειναι δυνατον? ουτε ο εχθρος μας δε θα θελαμε να παθει κατι κακο οχι ο συντροφος μας... η κοπελα δεν τον σκοτωσε.. ετυχε να γινει εκεινη τη μερα...
και λυπαμαι πολυ για αυτο.. αλλα κατι που δεν μπορουμε να αλλαξουμε.. 

η δικη μου συμβουλη ειναι να διωχνεις τις αρνητικες σκεψεις οταν σου ερχονται με θετικες σκεψεις.. 
να σκεφτεσαι τα ομορφα χρονια που περασατε μαζι, τις στιγμες που χαρισατε ο ενας στον αλλον, και ολα οσα σου εμαθε..
αυτα μενουν ουτως η αλλος απο αυτους που αγαπαμε και φευγουν μια μερα...

----------


## Frini

Διάβασα την ιστορία σου, μπουνιά στο στομάχι..
Σε νιώθω, σε νιώθω όσο δε φαντάζεσαι..
Χώρισα με τον άντρα που αγαπούσα με δική μου πρωτοβουλία από δικό μου λάθος μετά από 13 χρόνια και είναι ένα βάρος που σηκώνω πάνω από ένα χρόνο τώρα, άσχετα αν είμαι με άλλον.
Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι μπορεί να πάθει κατι και όχι δεν είναι μόνο ενοχές..
Τρελλαινομαι και μόνο στη σκέψη..
Καλη δύναμη κοπέλα μου..

----------


## Impaph

The authoritative point of view, it is tempting

----------


## predator

Πως γινεται να τους χωριζετε και μετα να τους αγαπατε?

----------


## elis

> Κι εσύ πώς το ξέρεις;


ειμαι ο κοελιο καλη μου κ πιστευω στο συμπαν γι αυτο στο ειπα ετσι για να μην πω καμια χοντραδα κ σε στεναχωρησω χωρισ να σε ξερω

----------


## Frini

Δηλαδή πιστεύεις ότι η έλλειψη αγάπης είναι αυτή που οδηγεί πάντα στον χωρισμό?ή να το πω και με άλλο τρόπο, η αγάπη εξασφαλίζει πάντα μια κοινή ζωή που σε καλύπτει?
Ο άλλος ακόμα και αν απομακρύνθηκες από κοντά του συνεχίζει να είναι πάντα κομμάτι της ζωής σου και του εαυτού σου, αν σε εχουν συνδέσει μαζί του δεσμοί πραγματικης αγάπης μπορεί να έχουν χαλαρώσει αλλά δεν σπάνε ποτέ

----------


## predator

Εστω να δεχτω οτι μπορει καποια να αγαπα καποιον και να τον χωρισει για καποιους λογους.Αλλα να ειναι με αλλον,ενω ταυτοχρονα να λεει οτι τον αγαπαει ειναι υποκρισια.

----------


## dikipo

to teleio allwthi otan ksekaneis kapoion einai thema se forum 

apo agnwstes mexri twra aities

----------


## νου

> Εστω να δεχτω οτι μπορει καποια να αγαπα καποιον και να τον χωρισει για καποιους λογους.Αλλα να ειναι με αλλον,ενω ταυτοχρονα να λεει οτι τον αγαπαει ειναι υποκρισια.


Ενώ αν κλεινόταν σε μοναστήρι θα ήταν ειλικρίνεια...
Σημασία δεν έχει αυτό που λέει κανείς, σημασία έχει αυτό που αισθάνεται!

Οι αναμάρτητοι και οι ειδήμονες κοέλιοι πάντως δεν λείπουν από εδώ μέσα και το έχουν πολύ εύκολο να κρίνουν και να κατακρίνουν έναν άνθρωπο ο οποίος έχει το θάρρος, αν μη τι άλλο, να παραδέχεται τα λάθη του.

Ευχαριστώ τους ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ που δεν τσιγκουνεύονται να μοιραστούν δυο λόγια παρηγοριάς με κάποιον που τα έχει ανάγκη. Οι θεοί μπορούν να απολαμβάνουν ανέμελοι την τελειότητά τους...

----------


## predator

Σημασια εχει αυτο που κανει και τελος.

----------


## elis

το τι αισθανεσαι το ξερεισ μονο εσυ το τι κανεισ το μαθαινει κι ο αλλοσ

----------


## Frini

> Ενώ αν κλεινόταν σε μοναστήρι θα ήταν ειλικρίνεια...
> Σημασία δεν έχει αυτό που λέει κανείς, σημασία έχει αυτό που αισθάνεται!
> 
> Οι αναμάρτητοι και οι ειδήμονες κοέλιοι πάντως δεν λείπουν από εδώ μέσα και το έχουν πολύ εύκολο να κρίνουν και να κατακρίνουν έναν άνθρωπο ο οποίος έχει το θάρρος, αν μη τι άλλο, να παραδέχεται τα λάθη του.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ τους ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ που δεν τσιγκουνεύονται να μοιραστούν δυο λόγια παρηγοριάς με κάποιον που τα έχει ανάγκη. Οι θεοί μπορούν να απολαμβάνουν ανέμελοι την τελειότητά τους...


Κορίτσι άστο , μην την ψάχνεις, ο κοσμος είναι γεμάτος κριτές ετοιμοι να φάνε τον άλλο γιατί έτσι χωνευουν καλύτερα και τα δικά τους λάθη .
Το πως νιώθει και βιώνει κάποιος μια κατάσταση το ξέρει μονο ο ίδιος. Οι γνώμες των αμεμπτων ηθικολόγων περισσεουν.

----------


## νου

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου Frini μου!

Όμως σε ένα φόρουμ με το συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο, αν και αποποιείται ευθυνών και πολύ καλά κάνει, αντιδράσεις και απαντήσεις τύπου "όταν ξεκάνεις κάποιον έχεις το τέλειο άλλοθι αν το κάνεις θέμα σε φόρουμ" και κάτι τέτοια απέναντι σε ανθρώπους ψυχικά ευάλωττους, βασανισμένους, σε κρίσιμη ίσως κατάσταση και ειδικά σε τόσο λεπτά θέματα όσο είναι η απώλεια και το πένθος είναι *επικίνδυνες*! 
Δεν μιλάω για μένα ευτυχώς, το πέρασα αυτό το στάδιο. Άντε να είναι όμως κάποιο άτομο βαθιά ενοχικό, να βρίσκεται σε "πρόθυρα" και να ακούσει τέτοιες κουβέντες.

Λίγη προσοχή, υποτυπώδης σεβασμός και ελάχιστη ανθρωπιά δε βλάπτουν!

----------


## Frini

Καλημέρα , ειδα το σχολιο έστω και καθυστερημένα και ψιλοπάγωσα. Δυστυχώς πέρασε στο ντουκου το όλο θέμα αν και σοβαρο. Φαίνεται είχαμε ν' ασχοληθούμε με σοβαρότερα..
Ακομα και αν έχει ξεπεραστεί το σταδιο που αναφέρεις και όσο και αν το έχεις δουλεψει, οι ενοχές πάντα κρυβονται σε μια γωνιτσα του υποσυνειδητου. Δεν χρειαζονται καλοθελητές που με το πρόσχημα μιας ψευτικης ηθικής θα τις βγάλουν στην επιφάνεια.
Και σίγουρα σε μια ψυχή που ακομα νοσεί ακομα και το παραμικρο , παίρνει άλλες διαστασεις.
Μπορει κάποιοι να έχουν αντιθετη αποψη, σεβαστο, ο καθένας σύμφωνα με τις προσωπικες εμπειρίες και τα βιώματα του βλέπει τα πράγματα από άλλη οπτική. Μπορούμε όμως όλοι μας να δουλέψουμε να είμαστε τόσο ακραίοι και να μην έχουμε το κατηγορώ στο τσεπάκι μας.

----------


## νου

Θεριά οι ανθρώποι, δεν μπορούν το φως να το σηκώσουν
χίλιες φορές να γεννηθείς, τόσες θα σε σταυρώσουν.

Κώστας Βάρναλης

----------


## nflu

νου...η σχεση σου με αυτον τον ανθρωπο και η εκβαση της.....δεν συνδεεται σε τιποτα με το τραγικο του τελος......
ειναι δυο πραγματα τελειως αποκομμενα μεταξυ τους και κακως τα συνδεεις.....
κι εγω εχασα την μητερα μου ξαφνικα σε τροχαιο...και ειναι ανθρωπινο εντελως μετα να μας ερχονται στο μυαλο ,ολα εκεινα που δεν ειπαμε...που ισως θα επρεπε να ειχαμε κανει διαφορετικα...που δεν προλαβαμε....ενοχες που ομως δεν εχουν καμμια βαση.....
δεν εχουν ολες οι αγαπες αισιο τελος..οι ανθρωποι μεγαλωνουν ,τα θελω τους αλλαζουν και καποιες φορες ειναι πιο γενναιο να τελειωσεις κατι παρα να το αφησεις να διαλυεται σιγα σιγα...
εσυ ειχες αυτη την γενναιοτητα και το φυσιολογικο ηταν να προχωρησεις την ζωη σου...αν ειχε κι εκεινος τον χρονο αργα ή γρηγορα θα το κανε...ή μπορει παλι να ζουσατε απλα μια παυση και στο τελος να ξαναεισασταν μαζι...
ομως δεν σας δοθηκε ο χρονος...το γραμμενο ηταν αλλο και σε αυτο καμμια ευθυνη δεν εχεις.....
αυτο που μενει ειναι η μεγαλη αμοιβαια αγαπη και οι ομορφες στιγμες που μοιραστηκατε..και τιποτα αλλο...αυτο θα ηθελε κι εκεινος..να σε βλεπει να τον θυμασε με χαμογελο ..να εισαι δυνατη και να προχωρας....
μη βασανιζεις καλη μου τον εαυτο σου με ενοχες...εδωσες παρα πολλα και αυτα ειναι πιο σημαντικα και σε ποιοτητα και σε διαρκεια απο οτιδηποτε αλλο...
να σκεφτεσε οτι ομορφυνες την ζωη ενος ανθρωπου για 15 ολοκληρα χρονια...ενος ανθρωπου που ο χρονος του ηταν περιορισμενος...κι ομως ειχε την εξαιρετικη τυχη σε αυτο το συντομο σχετικα διαστημα ζωης να αγαπησει και να αγαπηθει αληθινα...κατι που ολοι μας ποθουμε τοσο πολυ σε αυτη την ζωη.....

----------


## νου

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ nflu!

Μετά από δυόμισι χρόνια πλέον κι εγώ μπόρεσα να δω τα πράγματα έτσι ακριβώς όπως τα περιγράφεις! Ο πρώτος καιρός ήταν γεμάτος από φοβερά συναισθήματα και μπερδεμένες σκέψεις, ένας πανικός! Χρειάστηκε να κάνω αρκετή δουλειά με τον εαυτό μου, όμως μπόρεσα να προχωρήσω, να ξεδιαλύνω, να ερμηνεύσω, ακόμα και να φιλοσοφήσω. 
Στην δεύτερη σελίδα αυτού του θέματος, έχω ένα ποστ που περιγράφει το πώς βλέπω πια τη ζωή.
Να είσαι πάντα καλά nflu, τα λόγια σου για μένα ένα χάδι στην ψυχή και ξέρεις... δεν έχουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι αυτήν την ευλογία.

----------


## nflu

μπραβο κοριτσακι μου...ετσι επρεπε να τα δεις ...γιατι ετσι ειναι....
δυστυχως καποια πραγματα δεν ειναι στα δικα μας χερια....
σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα να εχεις απο δω και περα μια ομορφη ζωη .....

----------

